

PragPub July issue is out (Pragmatic Bookshelf magazine) - joe_bleau
http://pragprog.com/magazines/download/25.HTML

======
drtse4
They should add an rss feed for PragPub only or email delivery with a
newsletter (i keep forgetting to check for the new issue and i guess i'm not
alone).

~~~
cobralibre
It would be especially nice if an ebook series such as this could
automatically be delivered to my ebook reader of choice.

I believe that Instapaper offers something like this for the Kindle; I wonder
if this is doable with iBooks?

~~~
drtse4
They could send the book (maybe in .mobi format so the no conversion would be
necessary) directly to your kindle email address.

------
wccrawford
Wow, that's just in time. I was just starting to look into learning Clojure.
Nice!

